# Question on Manpower peptides



## G-Man (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd like to buy some melanotan 2, does it come with the sterile water or do I need to buy it separate?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2013)

Email MP... You'd probably get an answer faster. The guy is johnny-on-the-spot with the emails.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah I sent them an email this morning but no reply yet.


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 7, 2013)

they're pretty good with the follow up.  Sometimes takes a day at max.  I've loved everything I've gotten from them so far.. Just FYI.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey G man. This is from their FAQ page

"DO YOU SELL SOLVENTS ( BA / AA ):

No we do not, we do offer sterile water for you research , no charge just put it in the comments with your order and we will make sure its in there."

MP is great research materials. Spinal Meningitus is some serious shit, glad he is ok.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 7, 2013)

Isn't MP down right now with him in the hospital?


----------



## G-Man (Mar 7, 2013)

RowdyBrad said:


> Hey G man. This is from their FAQ page
> 
> "DO YOU SELL SOLVENTS ( BA / AA ):
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks rowdy


----------



## G-Man (Mar 7, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Isn't MP down right now with him in the hospital?


They just got back up and running now on March 5th


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 7, 2013)

They offer free sterile water but it is not BAC water.. BAC water is suppose to cause less injection site irritation and has a longer shelf-life.. either one can be used tho


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 7, 2013)

mlupi319 said:


> They offer free sterile water but it is not BAC water.. BAC water is suppose to cause less injection site irritation and has a longer shelf-life.. either one can be used tho



if its not BAC water or BAC sodium chrolide it wont last longer than 4-5 days before it degrades pretty badly.  I use sterile water for hgh cuz i going to use up the whole 10iu vial in 3 days so its not an issue. but hcg, igf, etc etc..... all get BAC


----------



## G-Man (Mar 11, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> if its not BAC water or BAC sodium chrolide it wont last longer than 4-5 days before it degrades pretty badly.  I use sterile water for hgh cuz i going to use up the whole 10iu vial in 3 days so its not an issue. but hcg, igf, etc etc..... all get BAC



Thanks for the info, wish I had seen this earlier.  How long will the BAC water be good for?  Would it be ok to use for 2-3 months? I think this 10mg of melanotan should last a while but I don't want the water going bad.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2013)

4-8 months....

but they are cheap and easy to get.  I use mine for less than 90 days before i open the next one.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 11, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> 4-8 months....
> 
> but they are cheap and easy to get.  I use mine for less than 90 days before i open the next one.



Did you mean the bac water is ok to use for 4-8 months or the melanotan will last me long?


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 12, 2013)

yea I bought 2  30ml BAC waters off amazon... so one has been sitting here since last July/August. It has never been opened but it says Exp Nov 2012. damnit


----------

